# How long can my turkey sit in the freezer before mounting?



## Browning01 (Jun 10, 2009)

I killed a turkey about a month ago today up in va.  I have had it in the freezer since planning on getting it mounted, have I waited too long?  Are the feathers ruined?


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Jun 10, 2009)

near about forever I would guess


----------



## trkyburns (Jun 10, 2009)

That's probably what most taxidermists will do when you take it to them, put it in their freezer until they can get to it.  It should keep several years... at least I know ducks do.


----------



## Nitro (Jun 10, 2009)

Buy one of the giant ziploc bags- put him in that and back in the freezer. 

Don't put him in newspaper or wrap in paper towels.

The taxidermist will put him in the freezer until he skins him, so it will be OK.


----------



## rutandstrut (Jun 10, 2009)

The most critical part of the Turkey and the part that needs to be protected the most is the Head. When I harvest a Turkey that I am going to mount I stuff paper towels in the mouth to keep blood off the feathers and then put the whole head into a plastic bag and tape it shut. I then wrap this plastic bag with paper towels or newspaper and tape it. Once I have bagged the head and wrapped it, I put another small plastic bag over than and tape it closed. 

I then protect the Tail fan by cutting two pieces of cardboard that are large enough to cover the top and bottom of the fan when it is closed. I place one on top and one on the bottom of the fan and tape them together to protect the Tail Fan from getting bent. Once this is done I place the whole Turkey in a contractor style garbage bag, squeeze as much air as possible out of the bag, tie it or tape it shut and place the Turkey in the freezer until I am ready to take him to the Taxidermist.


----------



## short stop (Jun 10, 2009)

You can keep a turkey in the  freezer  for  sevral  yrs  if needed . Just  dont pile   things  on it  and  break /damage  feathers .

  *  Common practice  among   taxidermist   is  to 
 tag ID bird ,   set aside and   thaw if frozen , cape  / skin him  --  Then refreeze   cape  to  save  valuable freezer space . They  then mount  later  when they get to it in order  which might take  another yr  .


----------



## Kevin Farr (Jun 10, 2009)

short stop said:


> You can keep a turkey in the  freezer  for  sevral  yrs  if needed . Just  dont pile   things  on it  and  break /damage  feathers .
> 
> *  Common practice  among   taxidermist   is  to
> tag ID bird ,   set aside and   thaw if frozen , cape  / skin him  --  Then refreeze   cape  to  save  valuable freezer space . They  then mount  later  when they get to it in order  which might take  another yr  .




X2   You took the words right out of my mouth.


----------

